# Cats and Dogs



## lisak_87 (Jun 2, 2011)

How many of you have both?

How do they get along?


I adopted a puppy a couple of months ago and my cat, Buzzy, has adapted quite well. I knew he would - he used to be best friends with my mom's golden retriever. It's quite funny, actually. The puppy has developed a couple cat-like traits just by watching his "big brother."


----------



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

My alpha male cat beats up my roommate's fat puggle. But sometimes they love each other.


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

Squeee! I'd love a dog but Timmy hates them


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

My parents have my gorgeous cat, Tammy (they wouldn't let me take her when I moved out, as she's such a lovely cat) and a rather crazy Border Collie, Jive. They are reluctant friends. We adopted Tammy as a 6 month old kitten, along came Jive two years later as a 4 year old dog... They had a very hate/hate relationship for a long time, well that is to say Jive LOVED Tammy, but Tammy couldn't stand Jive, she was forever giving him a slap round the mouth. Jive is a typical Border Collie, so he's obsessive over everything, he stares at Tammy for hours, tries to play with her constantly and attempts to sniff her bum. After, oh, only about 5 years did they learn to get along. They now give one another 'nose kisses' and occasionally play together. They don't cuddle though. Tammy has gone far enough in her acceptance of Jive!








My baby


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

We have a Cockapoo (Cocker Spaniel/Poodle) named Tara that's 10 years old and then the cats Blaze (15) and Blacky (unknown, had for 8 years)... my aunt has a Snowshoe cat named Zoey (2 years old) and a recently got a puppy named Coco (some kind of Spaniel, Poodle and Eskimo mix)... anyway, the way all the animals interact is interesting and unique, each animals takes or doesn't take to others.

Tara and Blaze:
Tara loves Blaze. She is obsessed with him, digs him out of his bedding, follows him around, goes nose to nose with him, doesn't mind if he sits right beside her, etc. Meanwhile, Blaze puts up with Tara but sometimes enough is enough and he'll hiss or swat at Tara (he _never_ hisses otherwise!)...

Tara and Blacky:
Tara tolerates Blacky. She's getting better at it, but she used to immediately jump off the bed of Blacky joined us. Sometimes she tries to block Blacky's way up stairs (non-threatening, just standing in the way), and sometimes she tries to put a run on her - it doesn't work, Blacky isn't remotely afraid of Tara and just stands there complely relaxed until Tara ends up standing directly in front of her. Blacky would likely get along fabulously with Tara if Tara would be more accepting of her.

Tara and Zoey:
Tara more or less ignores Zoey, Zoey shows an interest in her since Zoey likes dogs but it doesn't get her anywhere.

Coco and Blaze:
Blaze is indifferent to Coco and Coco is pretty indifferent to Blaze, they've gone nose to nose and stuff but they don't see each other much anyway.

Coco and Zoey (they live together):
Are starting to get along, Zoey tries to play with Coco but Coco can be too hyper for her. Coco likes taking Zoey's toys and Zoey will chase after Coco to get them back, haha.

Coco and Blacky:
As soon as Coco sees Blacky a chase ensues. Blacky doesn't really know Coco so hisses if Coco gets too close when restrained on a leash to prevent chasing her and Coco is oblivious to the fact that Blacky doesn't like the chasing!

Past pets:
My aunt's previous cats (two Balinese) were in the "ignore" category with Tara as well, they took a swipe at her when she was a puppy and since then she studiously ignored them.

Our two previous dogs were in the "ignore" category with the two Balinese as well.

My aunt's cat before the two Balinese (he was deaf) hated men but loved dogs, he got along with our Jack Russel at the time, and that Jack Russel would snuggle with him! Any other cat she would occasionally try to chase, especially the Lynx point Balinese... we figure it looked too much like a raccoon for her instincts.

Here's a few pictures:

Tara and Zoey



Tara and Blacky (they do sleep on the same bed together at times but I don't have any pictures of that!)



Since I'm sharing pictures of my family pets I feel bad leaving any of the current pets out, but I don't have a picture of a few of them with other pets... so they'll have to go solo:

Coco:


And here's one (yeah, terrible lighting!) of Blaze:


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Robin1109 said:


> My alpha male cat beats up my roommate's fat puggle. But sometimes they love each other.


Oooooohhhhhh....how sweeet!!!! :love2


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

I have one cat, Dagny, just over a year old. I have one dog, Savannah, a 2 year old Labrador Retriever. We keep our Lab outside and she has 2 acres of invisible fence keeping her in the yard. She is super, duper hyper. We let Dagny out for about 30 to 45 minutes when I get home from work while we play with Savannah. Dagny knows exactly where the invisible fence borders are and teases Savannah endlessly. Our dog loooooves Dagny and wants to play with him, but she is so big and hyper that Dagny will smell noses with Savannah some but he's very careful because Savannah could really hurt him unintentionally. I'm hoping Savannah will calm down in a year or two or 10 so they can be in the house together. I can dream, can't I?


----------



## lisak_87 (Jun 2, 2011)

Feeling the need to share a pic or two of my boys


----------



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

lisak_87 said:


> Feeling the need to share a pic or two of my boys


Haha! I feel like your cat is looking at your dog the way mine does. Almost with irritation and a general knowledge that he's better than the dog!!


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

Our roommate has a dog, a boxer. She is a typical boxer that believes the words "cat" and "chase" must co-exist so we watch her carefully the few times she and the cats are in the same room. Sully becomes "on gaurd" but continues to lay there trying to pretend he doesn't care. He stalks away like he chose to leave the room on his own if the dog gets too close. Ella immediately becomes nothing but a memory and exits as quickly but not so quietly as possible. Which of course usually means we have to grab the dog who hears only 'CHASE ME.' Jack got cornored by her by accident the other day (roommate didnt realize we were in the laundry room). Jack puffed himself up bigger than I would have thought possible and attacked her lol. He was hissing and spiiting and jumping at her rather than away. She didnt know what to do with a fighting cat (especially not one thats only 2 lbs) and just sat back and stared at him. Absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

The stripe next to Dagny's eye is just like Timmy's!!! 









All your dogs are lovely!!!


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Before we got Cassie, we had a Brittany named Titan and he was terrified of Cassie. Even when Titan was deaf, he still knew to stay away. Then Titan died and we got Woody, also a Brittany, that summer. Cassie was terrified of him. She wouldn't go downstairs because of the dog. The poor girl, I felt so bad about bringing him into her life.

Cherry was afraid of Woody for about a month or so(well duh, she'd probably never seen a dog before!). Woody is a bird dog, so he has a high prey drive and chases her. But now she isn't afraid of him and even will run at him. She likes to pester him when he sleeps too. They play together sometimes. My dad once saw the dog dangling the tail of his toy in front of Cherry while she played with it.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Leanne2112 said:


> The stripe next to Dagny's eye is just like Timmy's!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sure is!!


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

We got Neko and Willie while we had our Shar-Pei mix Max. They loved Max, Neko was especially fond of him and always slept with him. I think Willie mostly slept with Max because he wanted to sleep with Neko. Max was very gentle with them even when they'd slap his face as he walked by the chair they were on.


























Max passed away a few years ago and we adopted Tucker, a Chihuahua mix, last summer. Tucker likes to treat the cats like toys. They are all fine with each other until Tucker decides to start harassing one of them. Neko deals with it fine, he is able to intimidate Tucker if he needs to or he can run and jump on something. Willie on the other hand is overpowered by Tucker and has trouble getting away when the dog is poking and mouthing him. He NEVER hurts him but he is VERY annoying to Willie. We're working on it. Sometimes they actually play, Willie being a happy participant, but a lot of the time Tucker is the only one playing and Willie is just being harassed. So it's hard to stop as I don't want to put an end to friendly play. So for now I'm stopping him if he tries to physically hold Willie (grabbing legs) or tries to flip Willie over (when Willie DOES play back he often throws himself on the floor and whacks the dog from there, getting up now and again to chase the dog or jump on his back. So Tucker knows Willie is a lot of fun when he's on his back). None of them are scared of each other though, they don't sleep tightly together like the cats and Max did but they'll be fine a few inches apart on the couch.

























(He only gets this close to Willie on the couch (the one he's touching), Neko will sometimes retaliate for being disturbed)


----------



## monsters mom (Apr 29, 2011)

The cat hates the dog and the dog hasn't given up hope that the cat will one day play with him, LOL. It's been 7 months since we got the dog and he still hasn't come around so I'm not exactly sure he ever will


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Im pretty sure this picture says it all... my friends Husky puppy wanted to get a closer look at Cricket.. and all I keep thinking Cricket is saying "Come a little closer, I dare ya" or.. "You call THAT a dog" lol


----------



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

Morquinn said:


> Im pretty sure this picture says it all... my friends Husky puppy wanted to get a closer look at Cricket.. and all I keep thinking Cricket is saying "Come a little closer, I dare ya" or.. "You call THAT a dog" lol


I love that there is a small child squarely in the middle of this potential show down!! Haha!


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

I've never had a dog. Too expensive never grown up with one. When the cats die of old age I will talk to my finational worker to see if I can make/keep more income then I make now. My new mom however has a dog, shadow. Bindi attacked shadow, (we tolerated that) and moms cat so badly monty had to go to the vet it was to the point that if i wasn't going to move out soon my parents were going to take Bindi to the pound.

Sadly my roommate wants gina pigs and then if he doesn't kill them/they die in a year a dog, he's not a good pet owner IMHO, haas mental/anger issues lives on pennys/controlled income and has had a series of animals in apartments that were either given away or given away for bad reasons- drug money ect.


----------

